# Openoffice deutsch kompilieren

## excelsio

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne Openoffice "von hand" ( kein ebuild ) kompilieren.

Das Programm soll nachher auf Deutsch sein und die deutsche Hilfe beinhalten.

Gibt es vielleicht ein kleines Skript, das alles nachfragt ? Also Sprache

der Hilfsdatei, Sprache des Programms... und dann alles nötige herunterlädt,

in die passenden Verzeichnisse bringt, alle benötigten Programme nachlädt,

und dann ./configure make und Co. .aufruft ?

Quasi eine Alternative zu emerge openoffice, etc. ...

Warum ich das will ?

Weil ein Bekannter dies auf seinen Rechner (ohne Gentoo ) ausprobieren will.

Danke

----------

## kollega

du willst wirklich die sources durchcompilieren lassen?

dann soll dein bekannter doch lieber imho das binary nehmen...

----------

## dertobi123

 *kollega wrote:*   

> du willst wirklich die sources durchcompilieren lassen?
> 
> dann soll dein bekannter doch lieber imho das binary nehmen...

 

Was hat dein Posting mit der eigentlichen Fragestellung zu tun? 

 *excelsio wrote:*   

> ich möchte gerne Openoffice "von hand" ( kein ebuild ) kompilieren.
> 
> Das Programm soll nachher auf Deutsch sein und die deutsche Hilfe beinhalten.

 

LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice bringt dir ein deutsches OpenOffice; die Hilfe bleibt afaik aber in Englisch.

 *excelsio wrote:*   

> Gibt es vielleicht ein kleines Skript, das alles nachfragt ? Also Sprache
> 
> der Hilfsdatei, Sprache des Programms... und dann alles nötige herunterlädt,
> 
> in die passenden Verzeichnisse bringt, alle benötigten Programme nachlädt,
> ...

 

emerge  :Wink:  Um ehrlich zu sein erfüllt emerge nicht alle deine Anforderungen, Handarbeit ist angesagt  :Smile: 

----------

## kollega

 *Quote:*   

> ich möchte gerne Openoffice "von hand" ( kein ebuild ) kompilieren. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge  Um ehrlich zu sein erfüllt emerge nicht alle deine Anforderungen, Handarbeit ist angesagt 

 

kann da einer nicht lesen? da ist jemand wohl super stolz auf seine ebuilds und seine x-tausend postings die durch zumeist dumme kommentare entstanden sind... naja, die studenten haben eben zeit...

----------

## dertobi123

 *kollega wrote:*   

> kann da einer nicht lesen?

 

Doch, ich denke schon.

 *kollega wrote:*   

>  da ist jemand wohl super stolz auf seine ebuilds

 

Nö, warum sollte ich? Zumal besagtes Ebuild mit diesem Thread rein gar nichts zu tun hat, gut _du_ hast die Binary Version empfohlen; nicht ich.

 *kollega wrote:*   

> und seine x-tausend postings die durch zumeist dumme kommentare entstanden sind...

 

*PLONK*

 *kollega wrote:*   

> naja, die studenten haben eben zeit...

 

Es war ein Student der Linux "erfunden" hat, soviel zu dem Thema.

excelsio wollte wissen, mit welchem Script es möglich ist, ein vollständig angepasstes und lokalisiertes OpenOffice zu kompilieren, emerge ist so ein Script, nur erfüllt emerge nicht alle Anforderungen (deutsche Hilfe. etc).

----------

## amne

Ähem. Dann mal bitte wieder zurück zum Topic.

----------

## excelsio

Hallo zusammen,

ich wÃ¤re auch schon begeistert, wenn mir jemand die einzelnen Schritte bis ins kleinste Detail  auflistet kÃ¶nnte.

D.h nur die Details zum Einstellen der Sprache auf Deutsch ( Wo und was man genau mit angeben muÃ ). Die FAQ zum eigentlichen Kompilieren erklÃ¤rt leider nur das Kompilieren ausfÃ¼hrlich und sagt nur nebenbei daÃ man Optionen angeben kann um die Sprache zu Ã¤ndern.

WO und WIE man das genau macht wird ausgelassen.

Wenn also jemand weiter wÃ¼Ãte...

----------

## 2-frozen

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, habe ich mir mit "emerge openoffice" ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten und muss um zumindest das Programm ohne die Hilfedatei auf deutsch zu bekommen es erneut emergen mit "language=49 emerge openoffice", richtig? Das wuerde bedeuten

```

bash-2.05b# genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sun Mar  7 03:30:21 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2

       merge time: 6 hours, 59 minutes, and 40 seconds.

 merged totally 1 ebuild in 6 hours, 59 minutes, and 40 seconds.

```

noch eine 7-stuendige Nachtschicht fuer meinen Rechner  :Sad: 

Gibt es keine andere Moeglichkeit? *um Hilfe such*

2-frozen (Newbie und von Gentoo fasziniert)

----------

## dertobi123

Jein, das openoffice-bin-de ist eine Alternative, wenn du selber kompilieren möchtest (und bei dir scheint das ja sogar zu funktionieren  :Wink: ): nein.

http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/ebuilds/openoffice/

----------

## kurt

und das openoffice hat doch eine deutch hilfe oder french jenachdem wie man's wüncht

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.1.1_rc1.ebuild,v 1.1 2004/03/07 12:15:04 pauldv Exp $

# IMPORTANT:  This is extremely alpha!!!

# Notes:

#

#   This will take a HELL of a long time to compile, be warned.

#   According to openoffice.org, it takes approximately 12 hours on a

#   P3/600 with 256mb ram.  And thats where building is its only task.

#

#   It takes about 6 hours on my P4 1.8 with 512mb memory, and the

#   build only needs about 2.1GB of disk space - Azarah.

#

#   You will also need a bucketload of diskspace ... in the order of

#   4-5 gb free to store all the compiled files and installation

#   directories.

#

#   The information on how to build and what is required comes from:

#   http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/source/build_linux.html

#   http://tools.openoffice.org/ext_comp.html

#

# Todo:

#

#   Get support going for installing a custom language pack.  Also

#   need to be able to install more than one language pack.

inherit flag-o-matic eutils gcc

# Compile problems with these ...

filter-flags "-funroll-loops"

filter-flags "-fomit-frame-pointer"

filter-flags "-fprefetch-loop-arrays"

append-flags "-fno-strict-aliasing"

replace-flags "-O3" "-O2"

replace-flags "-Os" "-O2"

# Enable Bytecode Interpreter for freetype ...

append-flags "-DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER"

# We want gcc3 if possible!!!!

export WANT_GCC_3="yes"

# Set $ECPUS to amount of processes multiprocessing build should use.

# NOTE:  Setting this too high might cause dmake to segfault!!

#        Setting this to anything but "1" on my pentium4 causes things

#        to segfault :(

[ -z "${ECPUS}" ] && export ECPUS="1"

LOC="/opt"

INSTDIR="${LOC}/OpenOffice.org${PV}"

S="${WORKDIR}/oo_${PV/_rc1}_src"

DESCRIPTION="OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite."

SRC_URI="mirror://openoffice/contrib/rc/${PV//_rc1/rc}/OOo_${PV//_rc1/rc}_source.tar.bz2

   ftp://ftp.cs.man.ac.uk/pub/toby/gpc/gpc231.tar.Z

   33? ( ftp://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent/helpcontent_${LANGUAGE}_unix.tgz ) 

   34? ( ftp://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent/helpcontent_${LANGUAGE}_unix.tgz ) 

   39? ( ftp://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent/helpcontent_${LANGUAGE}_unix.tgz ) 

   36? ( ftp://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent/helpcontent_${LANGUAGE}_unix.tgz ) 

   49? ( ftp://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent/helpcontent_${LANGUAGE}_unix.tgz ) 

   81? ( ftp://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent/helpcontent_${LANGUAGE}_unix.tgz ) 

   82? ( ftp://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent/helpcontent_${LANGUAGE}_unix.tgz ) 

   86? ( ftp://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent/helpcontent_${LANGUAGE}_unix.tgz ) 

   88? ( ftp://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent/helpcontent_${LANGUAGE}_unix.tgz ) "

HOMEPAGE="http://www.openoffice.org/"

LICENSE="LGPL-2 | SISSL-1.1"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="gnome kde"

RDEPEND=">=sys-libs/glibc-2.1

   !=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.1*

   >=dev-lang/perl-5.0

   x11-libs/startup-notification

   virtual/x11

   app-arch/zip

   app-arch/unzip

   dev-libs/expat

   >=virtual/jre-1.4.1

   virtual/lpr

   ppc? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.2.5-r7

   >=sys-devel/gcc-3.2 )" # needed for sqrtl patch recently introduced

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   !app-office/openoffice-bin

   >=virtual/jdk-1.4.1

   sys-apps/findutils"

pkg_setup() {

   if [ "$(gcc-version)" != "3.2" ] && [ "$(gcc-version)" != "3.3" ]

   then

      eerror

      eerror "This build needs gcc-3.{2,3}.x, but due to profile"

      eerror "settings, it cannot DEPEND on it, so please merge it"

      eerror "manually:"

      eerror

      eerror " #  ebuild ${PORTDIR}/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.2.1.ebuild merge"

      eerror

      eerror "Please make sure that you use the latest availible revision of"

      eerror "gcc."

      eerror

      die

   fi

   if [ -z "$(/usr/bin/java-config -O | grep "blackdown-jdk")" ] && [ "${FORCE_JAVA}" != "yes" ]

   then

      eerror

      eerror "This ebuild has only been tested with the blackdown port of"

      eerror "java.  If you use another java implementation, it could fail"

      eerror "horribly, so please merge the blackdown-jdk and set it as"

      eerror "system VM before proceeding:"

      eerror

      eerror " # emerge blackdown-jdk"

      eerror " # java-config --set-system-vm=blackdown-jdk-<VERSION>"

      eerror " # env-update"

      eerror " # source /etc/profile"

      eerror

      eerror "Please adjust <VERSION> according to the version installed in"

      eerror "/opt."

      eerror

      eerror "If you however want to test another JDK (not officially supported),"

      eerror "you could do the following:"

      eerror

      eerror " # export FORCE_JAVA=yes"

      eerror

      die

   fi

   ewarn "****************************************************************"

   ewarn " It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile  "

   ewarn " build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already "

   ewarn " been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this  "

   ewarn " package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to  "

   ewarn " merge again.                              "

   ewarn "****************************************************************"

   set_languages

}

set_languages () {

   if [ -z "$LANGUAGE" ]; then

      LANGUAGE=01

   fi

   case "$LANGUAGE" in

      01 | ENUS ) LANGNO=01; LANGNAME=ENUS; LFULLNAME="US English (default)"

         ;;

      03 | PORT ) LANGNO=03; LANGNAME=PORT; LFULLNAME=Portuguese

         ;;

      07 | RUSS ) LANGNO=07; LANGNAME=RUSS; LFULLNAME=Russian

         ;;

      30 | GREEK ) LANGNO=30; LANGNAME=GREEK; LFULLNAME=Greek

         ;;

      31 | DTCH ) LANGNO=31; LANGNAME=DTCH; LFULLNAME=Dutch

         ;;

      33 | FREN ) LANGNO=33; LANGNAME=FREN; LFULLNAME=French

         ;;

      34 | SPAN ) LANGNO=34; LANGNAME=SPAN; LFULLNAME=Spanish

         ;;

      35 | FINN ) LANGNO=35; LANGNAME=FINN; LFULLNAME=Finnish

         ;;

      37 | CAT ) LANGNO=37; LANGNAME=CAT; LFULLNAME=Catalan

         ;;

      39 | ITAL ) LANGNO=39; LANGNAME=ITAL; LFULLNAME=Italian

         ;;

      42 | CZECH ) LANGNO=42; LANGNAME=CZECH; LFULLNAME=Czech

         ;;

      43 | SLOVAK ) LANGNO=43; LANGNAME=SLOVAK; LFULLNAME=Slovak

         ;;

      45 | DAN ) LANGNO=45; LANGNAME=DAN; LFULLNAME=Danish

         ;;

      46 | SWED ) LANGNO=46; LANGNAME=SWED; LFULLNAME=Swedish

         ;;

      48 | POL ) LANGNO=48; LANGNAME=POL; LFULLNAME=Polish

         ;;

      49 | GER ) LANGNO=49; LANGNAME=GER; LFULLNAME=German

         ;;

      55 | PORTBR ) LANGNO=55; LANGNAME=PORTBR; LFULLNAME="Portuguese brazilian"

         ;;

      66 | THAI ) LANGNO=66; LANGNAME=THAI; LFULLNAME=Thai

         ;;

      77 | ESTONIAN ) LANGNO=77; LANGNAME=ESTONIAN; LFULLNAME=Estonian

         ;;

      81 | JAPN ) LANGNO=81; LANGNAME=JAPN; LFULLNAME="Japanese"

         ;;

      82 | KOREAN ) LANGNO=82; LANGNAME=KOREAN; LFULLNAME=Korean

         ;;

      86 | CHINSIM ) LANGNO=86; LANGNAME=CHINSIM; LFULLNAME="Simplified Chinese (PRC)"

         ;;

      88 | CHINTRAD ) LANGNO=88; LANGNAME=CHINTRAD; LFULLNAME="Traditional Chinese (taiwan)"

         ;;

      90 | TURK ) LANGNO=90; LANGNAME=TURK; LFULLNAME=Turkish

         ;;

      91 | HINDI ) LANGNO=91; LANGNAME=HINDI; LFULLNAME=Hindi

         ;;

      96 | ARAB ) LANGNO=96; LANGNAME=ARAB; LFULLNAME=Arabic

         ;;

      97 | HEBREW ) LANGNO=97; LANGNAME=HEBREW; LFULLNAME=Hebrew

         ;;

      * )

         eerror "Unknown LANGUAGE setting!"

         eerror

         eerror "Known LANGUAGE settings are:"

         eerror "  ENUS | PORT | RUSS | GREEK | DTCH | FREN | SPAN | FINN | CAT | ITAL |"

         eerror "  CZECH | SLOVAK | DAN | SWED | POL | GER | PORTBR | THAI | ESTONIAN |"

         eerror "  JAPN | KOREAN | CHINSIM | CHINTRAD | TURK | HINDI | ARAB | HEBREW"

         die

         ;;

   esac

}

oo_setup() {

   unset LANGUAGE

   unset LANG

   export NEW_GCC="0"

   if [ -x /usr/sbin/gcc-config ]

   then

      # Do we have a gcc that use the new layout and gcc-config ?

      if /usr/sbin/gcc-config --get-current-profile &> /dev/null

      then

         export NEW_GCC="1"

         export GCC_PROFILE="$(/usr/sbin/gcc-config --get-current-profile)"

         # Just recheck gcc version ...

         if [ "$(gcc-version)" != "3.2" ] && [ "$(gcc-version)" != "3.3" ]

         then

            # See if we can get a gcc profile we know is proper ...

            if /usr/sbin/gcc-config --get-bin-path ${CHOST}-3.2.1 &> /dev/null

            then

               export PATH="$(/usr/sbin/gcc-config --get-bin-path ${CHOST}-3.2.1):${PATH}"

               export GCC_PROFILE="${CHOST}-3.2.1"

            else

               eerror "This build needs gcc-3.2 or gcc-3.3!"

               eerror

               eerror "Use gcc-config to change your gcc profile:"

               eerror

               eerror "  # gcc-config $CHOST-3.2.1"

               eerror

               eerror "or whatever gcc version is relevant."

               die

            fi

         fi

      fi

   fi

   export JAVA_BINARY="`which java`"

}

src_unpack() {

   oo_setup

   cd ${WORKDIR}

   unpack OOo_${PV//_rc1/rc}_source.tar.bz2 gpc231.tar.Z

   

   # anfang language helpcontent

   

         if [ ${LANGNO} == "33" ] ; then

                LANGNONAME="french" 

                LANGNONAMEIO="IO" 

         elif [ ${LANGNO} == "34" ] ; then

                LANGNONAME="spanish" 

                LANGNONAMEIO="IO" 

             elif [ ${LANGNO} == "39" ] ; then

                LANGNONAME="italian" 

                LANGNONAMEIO="IO" 

         elif [ ${LANGNO} == "46" ] ; then

                LANGNONAME="swedish" 

                LANGNONAMEIO="IO" 

         elif [ ${LANGNO} == "49" ] ; then

                LANGNONAME="german" 

                LANGNONAMEIO="IO" 

         elif [ ${LANGNO} == "81" ] ; then

                LANGNONAME="japanese" 

                LANGNONAMEIO="IO" 

         elif [ ${LANGNO} == "82" ] ; then

                LANGNONAME="korean" 

                LANGNONAMEIO="IO" 

         elif [ ${LANGNO} == "86" ] ; then

                LANGNONAME="chinese_simplified" 

                LANGNONAMEIO="IO" 

         elif [ ${LANGNO} == "88" ] ; then

                LANGNONAME="chinese_traditional"

                LANGNONAMEIO="IO" 

         fi

         if [ ${LANGNONAMEIO} == "IO" ] ; then

            unpack helpcontent_${LANGNO}_unix.tgz

            mkdir ${S}/helpcontent/unx/common/${LANGNONAME}

            mkdir ${S}/helpcontent/unx/sbasic/${LANGNONAME}

            mkdir ${S}/helpcontent/unx/scalc/${LANGNONAME}

            mkdir ${S}/helpcontent/unx/schart/${LANGNONAME}

            mkdir ${S}/helpcontent/unx/sdraw/${LANGNONAME}

            mkdir ${S}/helpcontent/unx/simpress/${LANGNONAME}

            mkdir ${S}/helpcontent/unx/smath/${LANGNONAME}

            mkdir ${S}/helpcontent/unx/swriter/${LANGNONAME}

   

            unzip -o -d ${S}/helpcontent ${WORKDIR}/helpxsl.zip 

            unzip -o -d ${S}/helpcontent/unx/common/${LANGNONAME} ${WORKDIR}/shared${LANGNO}.zip 

            unzip -o -d ${S}/helpcontent/unx/sbasic/${LANGNONAME} ${WORKDIR}/sbasic${LANGNO}.zip 

            unzip -o -d ${S}/helpcontent/unx/scalc/${LANGNONAME} ${WORKDIR}/scalc${LANGNO}.zip

            unzip -o -d ${S}/helpcontent/unx/schart/${LANGNONAME} ${WORKDIR}/schart${LANGNO}.zip 

            unzip -o -d ${S}/helpcontent/unx/sdraw/${LANGNONAME} ${WORKDIR}/sdraw${LANGNO}.zip 

            unzip -o -d ${S}/helpcontent/unx/simpress/${LANGNONAME} ${WORKDIR}/simpress${LANGNO}.zip 

            unzip -o -d ${S}/helpcontent/unx/smath/${LANGNONAME} ${WORKDIR}/smath${LANGNO}.zip 

            unzip -o -d ${S}/helpcontent/unx/swriter/${LANGNONAME} ${WORKDIR}/swriter${LANGNO}.zip 

            sed -i -e "s%pack_01%pack_01 pack_${LANGNO}%" ${S}/instsetoo/util/makefile.mk

         fi

   # schluss language helpcontent      

   

   

   # Install gpc

   cd ${WORKDIR}/gpc231

   cp gpc.* ${S}/external/gpc

   cd ${S}

   rm stlport/STLport-4.5.3.patch

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/newstlportfix.patch

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/nptl.patch

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/openoffice-java.patch

   if [ ${ARCH} = "sparc" ]; then

      epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/openoffice-1.1.0-sparc64-fix.patch

   fi

   if [ "$(gcc-version)" == "3.2" ]; then

      einfo "You use a buggy gcc, so replacing -march=pentium4 with -march=pentium3"

      replace-flags "-march=pentium4" "-march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4"

   fi

   # Now for our optimization flags ...

   export CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS} -fno-for-scope -fpermissive -fno-rtti"

#   sed -i -e "s%-O1%-O2%" \

#      ${S}/solenv/inc/unxlngi4.mk

#   sed -i -e "s%LINKFLAGSOPT=%LINKFLAGSOPT=-O2%" \

#      ${S}/solenv/inc/unxlngi4.mk

   perl -pi -e "s|^CFLAGSOPT=.*|CFLAGSOPT=${CFLAGS}|g" \

      ${S}/solenv/inc/unxlngi4.mk

   perl -pi -e "s|^CFLAGSCXX=.*|CFLAGSCXX=${CXXFLAGS}|g" \

      ${S}/solenv/inc/unxlngi4.mk

   sed -i -e "s%CFLAGS+=-fmessage-length=0 -c $(INCLUDE)%CFLAGS+=-fmessage-length=0 -c $(INCLUDE) ${CFLAGS}%" \

      ${S}/solenv/inc/unxlngi4.mk

#   sed -i -e "s%-mcpu=pentiumpro%-march=pentium4 -O2%" \

#      ${S}/solenv/inc/unxlngi4.mk

   #Do our own branding by setting gentoo linux as the vendor

   sed -i -e "s,\(//\)\(.*\)\(my company\),\2Gentoo Linux," ${S}/offmgr/source/offapp/intro/ooo.src

}

get_EnvSet() {

   # Determine what Env file we should be using (Az)

   export LinuxEnvSet="LinuxIntelEnv.Set.sh"

   use sparc && export LinuxEnvSet="LinuxSparcEnv.Set.sh"

   use sparc64 && export LinuxEnvSet="LinuxSparcEnv.Set.sh"

   use ppc && export LinuxEnvSet="LinuxPPCEnv.Set.sh"

   use alpha && export LinuxEnvSet="LinuxAlphaEnv.Set.sh"

   # Get build specific stuff (Az)

   export SOLVER="$(awk '/^UPD=/ {gsub(/\"/, ""); gsub(/UPD=/, ""); print $0}' ${LinuxEnvSet})"

   export SOLPATH="$(awk '/^INPATH=/ {gsub(/\"/, ""); gsub(/INPATH=/, ""); print $0}' ${LinuxEnvSet})"

}

src_compile() {

   addpredict /bin

   addpredict /root/.gconfd

   local buildcmd=""

   set_languages

   oo_setup

   # Do NOT compile with a external STLport, as gcc-2.95.3 users will

   # get linker errors due to the ABI being different (STLport will be

   # compiled with 2.95.3, while OO is compiled with 3.x). (Az)

   einfo "Configuring OpenOffice.org with language support for ${LFULLNAME}..."

   cd ${S}/config_office

   rm -f config.cache

   if [ "LANGNAME" != "ENUS" ]; then

      LANGNAME="${LANGNAME},ENUS"

   fi

   ./configure --enable-gcc3 \

      --with-jdk-home=${JAVA_HOME} \

      --with-lang=${LANGNAME}\

      --enable-libsn\

      --without-fonts\

      --with-x || die

   cd ${S}

   get_EnvSet

   

   # Should the build use multiprocessing?

   # We use build.pl directly, as dmake tends to segfault. (Az)

   if [ "${ECPUS}" -gt 1 ]

   then

      buildcmd="${S}/solenv/bin/build.pl --all -P${ECPUS} product=full"

   else

      buildcmd="${S}/solenv/bin/build.pl --all product=full"

   fi

   if [ -z "$(grep 'CCCOMP' ${S}/${LinuxEnvSet})" ]

   then

      # Set CCCOMP and CXXCOMP.  This is still needed for STLport

      export CCCOMP=${CC}

      export CXXCOMP=${CXX}

   fi

   

   # anfang Fix libstdc++ u. libgcc_s

   if [ "$(gcc-major-version)" -eq 3 ]

   then

      mkdir -p ${S}/solver/${SOLVER}/${SOLPATH}/{lib,inc}

      einfo "Installing GCC related libs..."

      # Workaround for missing libs with GCC3 (thanks to Debian) (Az)

      cd ${S}/solver/${SOLVER}/${SOLPATH}/lib

      cp $(gcc-libpath)/libstdc++.so.$(gcc-libstdcxx-major-version)* . || \

         die "Could not copy gcc-libs!"

      cp $(gcc-libpath)/libgcc_s.so* . || die "Could not copy gcc-libs!"

      cd ${S}

   fi

   

   

   

   einfo "Bootstrapping OpenOffice.org..."

   # Get things ready for bootstrap (Az)

   chmod 0755 ${S}/solenv/bin/*.pl

   # Bootstrap ...

   ./bootstrap

   # fortsetzung Fix libstdc++ u. libgcc_s

   

   if [ "$(gcc-major-version)" -eq 3 ]

   then

      local LIBFILE="$(readlink `gcc-libpath`/libstdc++.so.`gcc-libstdcxx-major-version`)"

      local LIBVERSION="$(echo ${LIBFILE} | sed -e 's|libstdc++\.so\.||g')"

      # Get this beast to use the right version of libstdc++ ... (Az)

      echo "LIBSTDCPP3:=${LIBVERSION}" >> \

         ${S}/solver/${SOLVER}/${SOLPATH}/inc/comp_ver.mk

      cd ${S}

   fi

   # schluss Fix libstdc++ u. libgcc_s

   

   

   einfo "Building OpenOffice.org..."

   echo "source ${S}/${LinuxEnvSet} && cd ${S}/instsetoo && ${buildcmd}" > build.sh

   sh build.sh || die "Build failed!"

   [ -d ${S}/instsetoo/${SOLPATH} ] || die "Cannot find build directory!"

}

src_install() {

   # Sandbox issues; bug #11838

   addpredict "/user"

   addpredict "/share"

   addpredict "/dev/dri"

   addpredict "/usr/bin/soffice"

   addpredict "/pspfontcache"

   set_languages

   get_EnvSet

   # The install part should now be relatively OK compared to

   # what it was.  Basically we use autoresponse files to install

   # unattended.  Afterwards we

   # just cleanout ${D} from the registry, etc.  This way we

   # do not need pre-generated registry, and also fixes some weird

   # bugs related to the old way we did things.

   #

   # <azarah@gentoo.org> (9 Sep 2002)

   # Autoresponse file for main installation

   cat > ${T}/rsfile-global <<-"END_RS"

      [ENVIRONMENT]

      INSTALLATIONMODE=INSTALL_NETWORK

      INSTALLATIONTYPE=STANDARD

      DESTINATIONPATH=<destdir>

      OUTERPATH=

      LOGFILE=

      LANGUAGELIST=<LANGUAGE>

      [JAVA]

      JavaSupport=preinstalled_or_none

   END_RS

   # Autoresponse file for user installation

   cat > ${T}/rsfile-local <<-"END_RS"

      [ENVIRONMENT]

      INSTALLATIONMODE=INSTALL_WORKSTATION

      INSTALLATIONTYPE=WORKSTATION

      DESTINATIONPATH=<home>/.openoffice/<pv>

      [JAVA]

      JavaSupport=none

   END_RS

   # Fixing install location in response file

   sed -e "s|<destdir>|${D}${INSTDIR}|" \

      ${T}/rsfile-global > ${T}/autoresponse

   einfo "Installing OpenOffice.org into build root..."

   dodir ${INSTDIR}

   cd ${S}/instsetoo/${SOLPATH}/${LANGNO}/normal

   ./setup -v -noexit -nogui -r:${T}/autoresponse || die "Setup failed"

   echo

   einfo "Removing build root from registry..."

   # Remove totally useless stuff.

   rm -f ${D}${INSTDIR}/program/{setup.log,sopatchlevel.sh}

   # Remove build root from registry and co

   egrep -rl "${D}" ${D}${INSTDIR}/* | \

      xargs -i perl -pi -e "s|${D}||g" {} || :

   einfo "Fixing permissions..."

   # Fix permissions

   find ${D}${INSTDIR}/ -type f -exec chmod a+r {} \;

   chmod a+x ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/config/webcast/*.pl

   # Fix symlinks

   for x in "soffice program/spadmin" \

      "program/setup setup" \

      "program/spadmin spadmin"

   do

      dosym $(echo ${x} | awk '{print $1}') \

         ${INSTDIR}/$(echo ${x} | awk '{print $2}')

   done

   # Install user autoresponse file

   insinto /etc/openoffice

   sed -e "s|<pv>|${PV}|g" ${T}/rsfile-local > ${T}/autoresponse-${PV}.conf

   doins ${T}/autoresponse-${PV}.conf

   # Install wrapper script

   exeinto /usr/bin

   sed -e "s|<pv>|${PV}|g" \

      ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/ooffice-wrapper-1.3 > ${T}/ooffice

   doexe ${T}/ooffice

   # Component symlinks

   for app in calc draw impress math writer web setup padmin; do

      dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oo${app}

   done

   einfo "Installing Menu shortcuts (need \"gnome\" or \"kde\" in USE)..."

   if [ -n "`use gnome`" ]

   then

      insinto /usr/share/gnome/apps/OpenOffice.org

      # Install the files needed for the catagory

      doins ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/gnome/net/.directory

      doins ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/gnome/net/.order

      # Change this to ooo*.desktop from *.desktop for now, since

      # otherwise two sets of icons will appear in the GNOME menu.

      # <brad@gentoo.org> (04 Aug 2003)

      for x in ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/gnome/net/ooo*.desktop

      do

         # We have to handle soffice and setup differently

         perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/setup:/usr/bin/oosetup:g" ${x}

         perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/soffice:/usr/bin/ooffice:g" ${x}

         # Now fix the rest

         perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/s:/usr/bin/oo:g" ${x}

         doins ${x}

      done

   fi

   if [ -n "`use kde`" ]

   then

      local kdeloc="${D}${INSTDIR}/share/kde/net/"

      insinto /usr/share/applnk/OpenOffice.org\ 1.1

      # Install the files needed for the catagory

      doins ${kdeloc}/.directory

      dodir /usr/share

      # Install the icons and mime info

      cp -a ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/kde/net/share/mimelnk ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/kde/net/share/icons ${D}/usr/share

      for x in ${kdeloc}/*.desktop

      do

         # We have to handle soffice and setup differently

         perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/setup:/usr/bin/oosetup:g" ${x}

         perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/soffice:/usr/bin/ooffice:g" ${x}

         # Now fix the rest

         perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/s:/usr/bin/oo:g" ${x}

         doins ${x}

      done

   fi

   # Do not actually install the desktop bindings for users, we have

   # installed them globally

   for module in gid_Module_Optional_Gnome gid_Module_Optional_Kde gid_Module_Optional_Cde

   do

      perl -pi -e "/^Module $module/ .. /^End/ and s|(Installed.*)=.*|\1= NO;|" \

      ${D}${INSTDIR}/program/instdb.ins

   done

   # Remove unneeded stuff

   rm -rf ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/cde

   # Make sure these do not get nuked.

   keepdir ${INSTDIR}/user/registry/res/en-us/org/openoffice/{Office,ucb}

   keepdir ${INSTDIR}/user/psprint/{driver,fontmetric}

   keepdir ${INSTDIR}/user/{autocorr,backup,plugin,store,temp,template}

}

pkg_postinst() {

   # anfang Fix rc1 .sversionrc

   if [ -f "/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.1_rc1/program/bootstraprc" ] ; then

      sed -i -e "s%1.1.1%1.1.1_rc1%" \

         /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.1_rc1/program/bootstraprc

#      sed -i -e "s%1.1.1_rc1_rc1%1.1.1_rc1%" \

#         /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.1_rc1/program/bootstraprc

      einfo " 1 gefunden "

   else einfo " nicht gefunden"

   fi

   if [ -f "/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.1_rc1/program/instdb.ins" ] ; then

      sed -i -e "s%OpenOffice.org 1.1.1%OpenOffice.org 1.1.1_rc1%" \

         /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.1_rc1/program/instdb.ins

      sed -i -e "s%OpenOffice.org1.1.1%OpenOffice.org1.1.1_rc1%" \

         /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.1_rc1/program/instdb.ins

      sed -i -e "s%1.1.1_rc1_rc1%1.1.1_rc1%" \

         /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.1_rc1/program/instdb.ins

      einfo " 2 gefunden "

   else einfo " nicht gefunden"

       

   fi

   # schluss Fix rc1

   

   einfo "******************************************************************"

   einfo " To start OpenOffice.org, run:"

   einfo

   einfo "   $ ooffice"

   einfo

   einfo " Also, for individual components, you can use any of:"

   einfo

   einfo "   oocalc, oodraw, ooimpress, oomath, ooweb or oowriter"

   einfo

   einfo " If the fonts appear garbled in the user interface refer to "

   einfo " Bug 8539, or http://www.openoffice.org/FAQs/fontguide.html#8"

   einfo

   einfo "******************************************************************"

}

```

gruss

kurt

----------

## Poppenpopper

kann man die einstellung openoffice immer auf deutsch zu kompilieren nicht irgendwie noch in die /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen?

Hab dazu leider keine Anleitung gefunden. Ich könnte zwar einfach mal paar Varianten durchprobieren, allerdings dauert das ja für jeden Versuch ein paar Stunden... 

Gruß

Lars

----------

## øxygen

einfach die Variable in die make.conf eintragen, bei mir sieht das z.B. so aus:

..

ALSA_CARDS='usb-audio'

LINGUAS='de'

LANGUAGE="49"

----------

## iGEL

Moin!

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> einfach die Variable in die make.conf eintragen, bei mir sieht das z.B. so aus:
> 
> LINGUAS='de'
> 
> LANGUAGE="49"

 

Guter Tipp! Irre ich mich, oder ist das in der Installationsanleitung nicht drin? Wenn nicht, sollte das echt nachgeholt werden...

iGEL

----------

## Aldo

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> einfach die Variable in die make.conf eintragen, bei mir sieht das z.B. so aus:
> 
> ..
> 
> ALSA_CARDS='usb-audio'
> ...

 

Reicht es nicht, in /etc/profile sowas einzutragen?

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

export LINGUAS=de

Ich meine, das irgendwo mal gelesen zu habe, aber keine Ahnung mehr wo...

----------

## sven-tek

heul

ich will mein ebuild für openoffice-bin-de wiederhaben.

Sebastian bietet wohl kein neues mehr an (http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/ebuilds/openoffice/ )

sehr Schade

----------

## Aldo

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich will mein ebuild für openoffice-bin-de wiederhaben.
> 
> 

 

Ich hab das von 1.1.1 genommen, von Hand überall 1.1.1 in 1.1.2 geändert und dann emerged.

Evtl. noch die Prüfsummen vom Thesaurus etc. anpassen.

Aber es klappt.

----------

## dertobi123

Wer ist Sebastian?

Das openoffice-bin-de Ebuild gibts im gentoo.de Overlay, Anleitung dazu hier: http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/downloads.xml

----------

## tommy101

Wenn man ne kompilierte (ist schon gerade dabei) 1.1.1.r1 mit englischer hilfe hat, (sonst deutsch) ,

kann man nicht einfach die hilfedateien nachträglich nach installieren (o. kopieren)?

zum Beispiel von :

ftp://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/helpcontent

(aus dem hier gelisteten ebuild.in meinem fehlt dieser eintrag)

der ebuild von tobias scherbaum scheint ja nicht mehr da zu sein, der steht sogar mittlerweile im bugzilla...

(hoffe, hab damit keinen auf dem schlips getreten  :Wink:  )

----------

## jordi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum ich das will ?
> 
> Weil ein Bekannter dies auf seinen Rechner (ohne Gentoo ) ausprobieren will. 

 

Und was bringt ihm dann das emerge?

Am besten sagst du uns mal was fuer eine Distri dein Bekannter hat, vielleicht kann er ja etwas anderes benutzen (rpm oder so?)

----------

## Haldir

Useless Blabla by Haldir (TM)

thx dem Schmied für den HinweisLast edited by Haldir on Tue Aug 10, 2004 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

schaut mal auf das postdatum...

nur der 3. letzte eintrag ist neu...

ciao

----------

## tommy101

ähmm  entschuldigung, aber habt ihr mal auf das datum des ersten posts geschaut.? dat passiert wenn man mit search nen alten thread wieder hochholt....

EDIT: ok,doppelt  gemoppelt

----------

## tommy101

ok, ich habs hinbekommen, das mit der deutschen Hilfe...

-gewünschte sprache von dem ftp downloaden, 49 für deutschland,

-in der tar.gz befinden sich einige zips,

-in der helpxsl.zip befindet sich die "main_transform.xsl" 

-diese kommt nach "/opt/OpenOffice.org/help"

-die restlichen zips kann man direkt nach "/opt/OpenOffice.org/help/de"

entpacken

-man kann sich an den vorhandenen Dateien orientieren...

Ach ne kleinigkeit in eigener sache: gentoo ist ein verdammt geiles ding!

Bei Mandrake 10 hatte ich vorher die mehr als dreifache Arbeitsspeicherauslastung(als Beispiel).

So, und jetzt such ich mir erstmal ein schönes Bildchen für die Ecke aus  :Wink: 

----------

## vrm-ol

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> einfach die Variable in die make.conf eintragen, bei mir sieht das z.B. so aus:
> 
> LANGUAGE="49"

 

*WOCK* (Mit dem Kopf auf die Schreibtischplatte aufschlag  :Rolling Eyes: )

Und ich grüble auch noch darüber nach ...! Das ist so trivial, da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen! Danke!

Grüße,

     vrm

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ich häng mich mal hier ein.

Jetzt wollte ich auf Openoffice 1.1.3 updaten und nichts geht.

Egal, ob ich LANGUAGE=GER oder LANGUAGE="GER" oder LANGUAGE=49 oder LANGUAGE="49" nehme, immer die gleiche Meldung, die hier schon alle kennen. Bei meiner letzten Installation habe ich 

LANGUAGE=GER genommen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Das funktionierte wunderbar. Heute klappt es nicht!  :Sad: 

Es liegt wohl an: LANGUAGE=de_DE@euro, wo immer das auch eingetragen ist!? In der rc.conf und make.conf ist es nicht drin, wo sonst?

[edit]: Ich hab es nun gefunden ...

In der /etc/env.d/02locale habe ich jetzt alles vorrübergehend mal "deaktiviert". Noch ein env-update gemacht und nun geht es mit LANGUAGE="GER" emerge -uv openoffice.  :Smile: 

Wenn die Installation fertig ist, dann stelle ich die Einstellungen wieder zurück.

----------

## Netcat

Ich stehe immer noch auf der Leitung. Wenn ich  LANGUAGE="GER" in meine make.conf eintrage dann geht es immer noch nicht. Ich habe allerdings noch ein  LANGUAGE=de_DE@euro in /etc/profile. Das will ich nicht raus nehmen.

Es installiert es aber bei mir nicht direkt in Englisch, sonder motzt, dass die Spracheinstellung nicht stimmt. Danach bricht die Installation ab.

Was machen?

----------

## JoesStar

Das Problem mit deutschem OpenOffice hatte ich auch jetzt bei meiner instalattion.

Versuch es mal mit LINGUAS="de" emerge openoffice. Hat bei mir dann geklapt.

Bloß die Hilfe ist weiterhin auf Englisch.

----------

## suka

 *JoesStar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bloß die Hilfe ist weiterhin auf Englisch.

 

Die aktuelle OOo-Version unterstützt optional anderssprachige Hilfe-Dateien. Einfach die richtige helpcontent-datei von irgendeinem OOo-Mirror runterladen (Verzeichnis /contrib/helpcontent) und in /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren, der ebuild erkennts automatisch und verwendet es.  :Smile: 

----------

## superpixel

Hallo zusammen,

ich klinke mich auch mal hier ein. Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich habe die aktuelle Version 1.1.4 von OpenOffice auf meinem Laptop ganz normal mit "emerge openoffice" gebaut/installiert.

Nun ist das Programm natürlich auch nicht in deutsch. In meiner make.conf ist und war aber ein:

LINGUAS="de"

drin. Hat es jemand von euch über Einstellungen in der make.conf hinbekommen?

Viele Grüße

superpixel

----------

## TheRuler

Hi,

 *superpixel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> drin. Hat es jemand von euch über Einstellungen in der make.conf hinbekommen?
> 
> 

 

wenn du dein System so wie es unter

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/TIPP_Deutsche_Lokalisierung

steht einstellt, dann wird es gehen

bei mir geht es wie oben beschrieben.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

gibt es eigentlich ein ebuild für eine open-office 2.0 binary?!

----------

## 76062563

Wenn man in der make.conf diese beiden Zeilen drin hat gehts. 

```
LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"
```

----------

## ZZHAT

Hi,

ich habe OpenOffice auch mal selber gebaut und es klappte mit:

LINGUAS="de" emerge openoffice-ximian.

Die Angabe "LANGUAGE" ist eine alte Variante, die nicht mehr benutzt wird.

Soweit klappt auch alles wunderbar, nur habe ich festgestellt, das die Umlaute bei einem PDF Export nicht da sind.

Leider weiss ich aber auch nicht, wo man das einstellen kann.

Wenn dazu vielleicht jemand einen Tipp hätte?

Viele Grüße

ZZHAT

//EDIT

Oky, nuh hab ichs herausgefunden, was das Problem war.

Da ich meine Dokumenten sonst mit dem auf Windows basierten Konkurenzprodukt geschreiben habe und ich nun gänzlich auf Linus umgestiegen bin, habe ich natürlich auch meine alten Dokumente übernommen.

Die darin enthaltennen Schriften sind nuhn Windows TrueType Schriften.

Beim öffnen und abscheichern als sxw Dokumente sind keinerlei Hinweise seites der Anwendung gekommen, dass es diese Schriftart nicht gibt und desshalb umgesetzt wird.

Naja, sie wird wohl auch nicht wirklich umgesezt denn die Schriftartinformation bleibt auch beim Speicher als sxw Dokument erhalten.

Bei der Darstellung des Dokumentes im Writer stand bei der Schriftart dann auch die Windows TrueType Schrift, die es aber gar nicht unter linux normal gibt.

Daher war ich auch nicht daruf aufmerksam geworden, dass das mein Problem war.

Erst, als ich ein neues unter linux erstelltes Dokument anfertigte und eine Schriftart auswählen wollte, ist mir aufgefallen, das es diese gar nicht in der Liste zur auswahl gibt.

Habe dann eine Exprot mit den den vorhandennen Schriftarten gemacht und siehe da, die Umlaute gehen doch.   :Very Happy: 

Oky, um aber nicht alle meine alten Dokumente, die ich unter Windows erstellt habe abzuändern, habe ich zu meiner Freude die "Microsoft's TrueType core fonts" gefunden.

http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/

Für Gentoo gibts die sogar auch zum download " media-fonts/corefonts"

Die habe ich installiert und schon löappts mit den Umlauten auch mit meinen alten Dokumenten.   :Laughing: 

----------

